# Who would want to be a commuter in Egypt



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

The dawn collapse of the Berket al-Sab al-Gadeed Bridge in Monufiya Thursday blocked traffic for tens of kilometers along the Cairo-Alexandria Agricultural Road.

Security forces on the scene found a large portion of the bridge had collapsed, with the remaining structure also deemed unsafe. 

The General Authority for Roads and Bridges is set to prepare a detailed report on the roots of the collapse and a repair timeframe. 

The bridge was was inaugurated by former Prime Minister Ahmed Nazif on 10 April 2007. Construction on the LE 42.2 million structure took two years. 

The Berket al-Sab bridge links commuters traveling between Cairo, Alexandria, Monufiya, Gharbiya and Beheira.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I don't know why they are going through the sham of having a report done


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

Wow, it sure didn't last very long. There are bridges hundreds of years old in Cairo. ....somehow not surprising though.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

article doesn't mention any casualties or injuries, isn't that strange?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

aykalam said:


> article doesn't mention any casualties or injuries, isn't that strange?




No not strange, predictable. 

Deaths due to a road traffic accident are actually only counted as such if the person dies at the scene, if taken away to hospital and then subsequently dies it is not classed as an RTA death.. and that is why relatively few people die in RTAs regardless of the huge amount of accidents.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> No not strange, predictable.
> 
> Deaths due to a road traffic accident are actually only counted as such if the person dies at the scene, if taken away to hospital and then subsequently dies it is not classed as an RTA death.. and that is why relatively few people die in RTAs regardless of the huge amount of accidents.


but this is not a traffic accident and usually when there is a transport disaster the press mention if there are deaths etc


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Yes I realise that, just showing that numbers stats etc mean nada here.


----------



## Eco-Mariner (Jan 26, 2011)

All that sand to make concrete... and little cement.... lol.
This will be another political cover-up.


Eco-Mariner


----------

